
Show HN: Analog audio hardware on the cloud - manceraio
https://watape.com
======
canadianwriter
More samples is always good. Is there pricing? This seems like it would be
insanely hard to scale - I guess for some hardcore tape lovers it would be
fine if it gets popular though it would be hard to keep up without charging.

------
hilti
This is really cool! Please show some more recording samples before and after.

~~~
manceraio
I'll do! thanks for the feedback!

